# Epic Lambo Detail



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not sure if it's been posted before or not, but I'd not seen it...

http://www.stuttgart9.co.uk/forum/car-d ... alert.html


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Absolutely hilarious!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: He has stolen all of my short cuts


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Funny thread.

After reading it I had a look around the site. It's like a car site for the super rich. People posting up pics or comments about their 458 or 997. The guy that picked up his merc SLS and 3pm yesterday. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Hark said:


> Funny thread.
> 
> After reading it I had a look around the site. It's like a car site for the super rich. People posting up pics or comments about their 458 or 997. The guy that picked up his merc SLS and 3pm yesterday. [smiley=bomb.gif]


I know, that's what I thought!!! different world!! Very funny though! I love his descriptions - T Cut, Stainless Steel cleaner for the windows, T Cut etc. Absolutely brilliant!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Ha ha, brilliant stuff, the cling film was my favorite.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

richieshore said:


> Ha ha, brilliant stuff, the cling film was my favorite.


Haha!! I know! I'm sure he'll be leaving his mark after Eco fairy liquid & T Cut!!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL what a post whore too, a new post for every step :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------

